# Could a simple pill costing 30p a day be the answer to getting pregnant?



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2068908/Could-simple-pill-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html

/links


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

my mum phoned me and told me about it I was curious but after reading I already take enough vitamins and minerals in the Herbalife products that I take.


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

phew good job me and DH are taking this multi vitamin (shown in the picture!) fortunately I have also been taking this also for my past 2 failed attempts!!! I don't believe anything any more, getting fed up of reading what we should and shouldn't be doing in order to get pregnant... the only thing I think that is needed when under going ivf is common sense x


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been taking this brand of multi-vit forever. If only it was that easy... While it's good to have nutritional support, for most of us we need a bit more than a vitamin pill -  infertility is a medical condition that needs specialist attention.


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Me too!  I have lived off the stuff.  I'd heard it was good.  Currently on Agnus Castus too - but the fertility monitor ain't giving me any green lights yet!!!


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahhh, well, I'm afraid to say that I got sucked in.  I went and bought some yesterday.  Not satisfied with one pack, I purchased 3 packs. (I did say I got sucked in! LOL) But, in my defence, they were on a 'get 3 for the price of 2' special at Tesco   

Funny how I hang onto any hope, no matter how slim it may be.  I've stopped drinking coffe.  Not drinking alcohol.  I eat differently.  I've lost weight (even though I wasn't actually overweight to start with).  And yet, you hear of (and in my case, know of) women who take (illegal 'recreational') drugs and fall pregnant at the drop of a hat, yet I'm too scared to have a frikkin' cup of coffee??  What's that all about?  Ahh, ignore me.  I'm just in a foul mood this morning.  Went to the hospital for my HSG - last test before we decide whether to take the big (expensive) step of IVF - and the machine broke down!  I was lying on the bed in a gorgeous hospital gown, shooting the breeze, waiting for the machine to 'right' itself.  Switching it on and off at the wall did nought (as did telepathically asking it really really nicely to reboot 'cos I had no knickers on and I wanted to get this over with!).  Not anyone's fault.  Need to go back next Wed.  Hubby wasn't happy.  "What? No sex for another week?!"  LOL  He reckons I may as well save it up and give it to him for his xmas present.  Wish he had of told me that before I bought his REAL presents! Hee hee


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

army wife use condoms lol! me and dp had a similar thing happen and just couldn't wait but it didn't affect my results x


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Condoms.  I honestly didn't think of that!  LOL  (I'm soooo blonde sometimes, I scare myself!)  

Woo hoo!  Christmas can come early!


----------



## Variety (Dec 13, 2011)

Whilst at the mother in laws for Sunday lunch my DH gran thrust this newspaper article in my hand, then said "let me know when and I'll get knitting!" How sweet is that, it has been a huge support having people know what we are going through (we start tx early feb). Anyway needless to say I am taking these amongst other things, hitting the decaf coffee and alcohol goes after Xmas! Fingers crossed everyone! X


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

well it never worked for me


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

lol @ army wife! glad 2 have helped x have fun!!!!


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I used pregnacare conception for one month - and got my BFP!

Not saying it was because of it.. but I certainly do reccoment trying it (just incase!) xxx


----------

